

Russian Wikipedia Goes on Strike Over Censorship Plans - dchest
http://en.ria.ru/society/20120710/174509543.html

======
dctoedt
I hope the Russian editors don't end up in prison, or worse; that seems to be
a not-uncommon fate of those who dare publicly oppose the government.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's Putin, I expect they may just disappear sometime soon.

------
xentronium
I don't believe this will matter. United Russia, pocket party of the current
government & president, has all the power to approve or reject any proposed
bill. Unfortunately, no amount of public opinion has any effect on them.

~~~
styts
Public opinion has effect. It's just that government-controlled media would
otherwise not report such controversial laws being considered. I sincerely
thank Wikipedia for bringing public attention to this issue. Now twitter is
trending with #RuWikiBlackout and all major Russian news channels are
reporting the blackout.

~~~
raquo
Come on. The media _will_ report about this law and the vast majority of the
population will be thankful for the government cracking down on child
pornographers.

Never underestimate the bullshit absorption rate of the general population.

------
cabirum
The legislation is aimed at fighting child abuse/porn websites, drug use
promotion, and similar content. (it never states to block copyrighted content
nor can be used to block opposition presence in the internet media). Please
read the actual document before discussing it.

The opposing factions overreacted and tried to distort the point of
legislation by comparing it to the Great Chinese Firewall (there will be no
centralized infrastructure to control all traffic flow).

This is the same kind of "censorship" used in western countries to block TPB
and others, yet it deals with really criminal and abusive content.

~~~
cabirum
Also, Wikipedia was blocked without any notice in advance. It was an
initiative of Russian administrators with voting taking place on July, 9-th.
Vote quickly passed and Wikipedia was blocked on the next day (10-th).

It is an organized attempt to use Wikipedia as a tool for opposition's
political means, not a people's fight for freedom.

~~~
cabirum
Exactly this. But Russian admins do not own Wikipedia and abused their power
to pursue their own goals.

~~~
cabirum
Like I said, they did not give people time to vote, nor did they provide any
notice of the planned actions beforehand.

~~~
dbaupp
Why do you keep replying to yourself?

~~~
cabirum
Sorry. For some reason, the reply link was unavailable on come comments.
(workaround is to use "link" and open single comment with a reply field)

see <http://imgur.com/yYOBm>

~~~
ajuc
It's not bug, it's a feature. Replying is only possible a few minutes after
the comment was posted, to prevent discussion going out of hand.

Besides I don't understand what wikipedia did wrong.

~~~
cabirum
Ah, thanks, the delay does not seem to be explained anywhere.

About Wikipedia. Do you still remember the SOPA blackout day? Everybody was
warned about upcoming blackout a few weeks beforehand, and most importantly,
pretty much everyone supported the blackout, thus reaching the consensus.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Consensus>

Today, Russian Wiki is closed. The decision was taken yesterday by a bunch of
admins, who started a poll, without any warning and without anyone prepared.
It is a violation of consensus rules as described in the link above:
"Consensus ... nor is it the result of a vote."

Admins' actions today are a blatant violation of these rules by Coordinated
actions, Meatpuppetry and are biased in general:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:False_consensus>

